# Mossberg 935



## Steelslinger (Oct 13, 2004)

Mossberg 935, Thinking about getting one. Does anyboy have any thoughts good/bad and not here say? Thanks


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Steelslinger said:


> Mossberg 935, Thinking about getting one. Does anyboy have any thoughts good/bad and not here say? Thanks


not sure how much a 935 is, but i had one that i won at a banquet and i couldn't give it away. remington or winchesters for me. had 870sps for 15 years and this year i just picked up an X2 which i like very much.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

I would stay away from the Moss auto. I've heard of way too many unhappy people with this gun. Benelli are good autos and all the sister compnaies of benelli. I LOVE my SX2.

I've had it sooo dirty shooting trap that when I took it apart to clean it there was waht looked like goo coming out of the piston. The gun just kept right on pukin out shells.

However if I was to do it again I would be very interested in the Stoeger 2000 auto, they are chambered for 3" only but are a steal. and they have the Benelli action.

Brian


----------



## hunteramargin (May 7, 2005)

Just a note, most of the guys I've met who bought one love it. The ones who didn't failed to clean the gun before useing it. Apparently the packing lube is quite gummy and chokes it up in short order. Clean and re-lube with g-96 or break free and you should be fine. If I had it to do again I'd buy one instead of my sx2 and spend the extra on more gear


----------



## Steelslinger (Oct 13, 2004)

If you don't mind, about how much were you guys paying for the SX2 or X2? I know they have a $100 rebate in the last DU Mag.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Steelslinger said:


> If you don't mind, about how much were you guys paying for the SX2 or X2? I know they have a $100 rebate in the last DU Mag.


862$ after 100$ rebate.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

600 bucks three years ago. Dang frivilous lawsuits keep making the gun companies have to raise their prices. I could sell my gun now and dang near break even.

Brian


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

just a few weeks ago by 100 or more.


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

I just bought an SX2 a while back. It was the last one they had in stock. Mine was $872 (before the $100 rebate) but they figured with the new shipment, prices were going to take a pretty good jump. Gander Mountains price was $1049.

I looked pretty hard at a 935 before plopping down the money on the SX2 but after trying my buddies SX2 out a few times, I knew thats what I had to have.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I'll second the M-2000 Stoeger.....I bought mine last year(My first auto ever)
and I cannot say enough good things about it. I really like it. I did have a Mod choke that was bad and they replaced it. I figured for $400. and get the Benneli action it was a no brainer. Turns out I was right. My first six shots brought down a goose and 5 ducks. (I got lucky that day)........ :lol: 
I'd give em a serious look see. Mine's camo with a 28" Barrel, 5 chokes come with it also. And it's drilled and tapped for a sling.....................


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Sure rub it in, if I'd of known about the Stoeger 2000 when I was looking for an auto that is the one I would own.

Brian


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I shoot an SBE and I love it. Shoots just about everything and I don't have to worry about the piston because it's all inertia. Takes a good bite out of the recoil too! The only problem I've had with it, is that it doesn't seem to like our reloads, although I blame that on the guys reloading the shells. (ME  ) The SBE II looks like it's even better and smoother than the SBE.


My .02,

Joe


----------



## stclair_riverrat (Jan 17, 2005)

I think for the money ($477) at Walmart the 935 is an outstanding gun. I have yet to have any problem with mine, and with the 3.5 mags and the overbored barrel, it can knock down the Honkers from a long way. Something I cant say for my 1100 (also known as the jam master). A+++ in my opinion.


----------



## bartley (Jun 29, 2004)

for the price, its hard to beat. 90% of the people on here shoot benellis, but they cost 3 times as much as the Moss. Its the same way if you go on the archery forum and ask about a new bow. the answers will be mathews, mathews, mathews, hoyt, mathews, bowtech, something else, mathews. I went middle of the road a couple of weeks ago and bought an 1187 SPS super mag. $750 at wal mart with a $50 rebate through remington. i did have it jam up one day, but thats cause i didnt clean it before i took it out like someone mentioned earlier. the packaging grease was still on it. ive only had it 3 weeks and its already killed more geese than my 870. im sure anything you buy you will enjoy. ive always said money cant buy talent, buy something you can afford and learn how to use it.

~chris~


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

I love the Benelli's I'm waiting for mine still. It's been over a frickin month now. Left handed Max-4's aren't the easiest to come by I guess.


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

stclair_riverrat said:


> I think for the money ($477) at Walmart the 935 is an outstanding gun. I have yet to have any problem with mine, and with the 3.5 mags and the overbored barrel, it can knock down the Honkers from a long way. Something I cant say for my 1100 (also known as the jam master). A+++ in my opinion.


had my 1100 for 15 years now & never ever jammed!!
only down fall with mine is 2 3/4"

got a nova last year & like it alot!!! & the price!!! 
only down fall there is forend very sloppy! 

gold hunter is next on my list!


----------

